# Wrist Weakness



## Doctuses

Hello fellow Talkclassical music lovers!!

I am in a bit of a conundrum. About a month ago I started practicing heavily again, doing at least 2 and a half hours of drills per day. A few days ago I started experiencing weakness in both my wrists. I've obviously dialed back the drills but my wrists still hurt. Has anyone had a similar experience? Could anyone recommend any strengthening exercises for my wrists? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tdc

Yes, I have, and that is a big reason why I started taking lessons from a good teacher, she adjusted my technique and it has reduced tension in my wrists by about 90%. The wrists should be relaxed when playing. If you already think you are using proper technique then maybe it is something else.


----------



## Doctuses

I have a feeling that I was just overdoing it, not that my technique was super tight. I will keep that in mind when playing though, thanks!


----------



## Scottc

I have mild hyper mobility with tendons and ligaments that are a bit lax so they are easily injured by overuse. I have recently started playing the piano after many years absence and overdid scales of thirds so my middle finger has been aching now for three weeks. Apparently hand wrist and finger ligaments take longer to recover due to the virtual impossibility of complete rest but I am using ice packs and anti inflammatory gel with some effect


----------

